# Kelly's Slough WMA



## Simcoe (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey whats up guys. I was wondering if anybody has hunted at kelly's slough and how did they do? I am looking for somewhere to duck hunt this year, close to Grand Forks. Thanks for the info. Simcoe


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Most of the area around the slough is off limits because it's a federally protected area.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

drjongy said:


> Most of the area around the slough is off limits because it's a federally protected area.


Yes exactly If I were you look west a ways, love to give ya more pointers but its tipically obvious in that are. Drive around and I'm sure you'll find something. Good Luck.


----------



## Simcoe (Apr 3, 2009)

I got this stuff right off of the ND game and fish website. These are the
Wildilfe Management Area' s

Grand Forks County
Crawford Oakville Prairie WMA: 160 acres; 3 miles east and 2 miles south of Emerado; deer, sharptails; map sheet 39.

Ed Bry WMA: 158 acres; 7 miles west and 5 miles north of Manvel; deer, waterfowl, grouse; map sheet 38.

Kelly's Slough WMA: 55 acres; 3 miles north, 1 mile west, 1mile north and ½ mile west of Emerado; deer, waterfowl, Huns; map sheet 39.

Prairie Chicken WMA: 3,630 acres; several units: 7 miles west and 3 miles north of Manvel; 9 miles west, and ½ mile south of Manvel; deer, sharptails, pinnated grouse; map sheet 38.

This is what it says about WMA

All state wildlife game or fish management areas are open for public hunting, fishing, and trapping, or other
compatible public use, except as otherwise provided in this chapter, governor's proclamation, or as posted at public road entry points. Any person who violates this section is guilty of a noncriminal offense and shall pay a fifty dollar fee. As used in this chapter, "wildlife management area" or "WMA" has the same meaning as "game or fish management area" in North Dakota Century Code chapter 20.1-11

So I took it as you can hunt their.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

You CAN hunt parts of it. Just drive around and find where the WMA signs are and be sure to avoid the refuge signs. I hunted near Kellys my Freshman year at UND. Shot a lot of puddle ducks. Very hit or miss. It gets pounded by the basers and GF people, so if you can hit it during the week you might have better luck :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Go West...With the base right there, that area gets hit pretty hard.


----------



## Simcoe (Apr 3, 2009)

ok what would be some good places out west. I am trying to find somewhere close, seeing as this is my first time. I want somewhere that I can go alot and get practice.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Drive west on Hwy 2 until you see ducks, and believe me you will see ducks. anywhere from around Larimore to DL hundreds of good places to hunt just a few miles off the hwy. And dont be afraid to stop and ask for permission if something is posted. more than likely you will get the go ahead. good luck. :beer:


----------



## Simcoe (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for the info guys


----------

